# Attention important news about Facts!!!!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We have stormed Nuke Towers and the present incumbants have been overthrown!! 

All mods and our previous leader (nuke) are in jail. 

We are carolgavin, greenie, mavis (locovan) cagreg, Viv (litcher), carol sonesta, briarose! Others may be co opted as and when. 
You may address us as Ma'am or M'lady no other form of greeting is acceptable.

We now have a naughty corner for very bad posters with a one strike and you have had it rule!! We know where you live!

We have increased your subs to £32.23 to reflect our added value and as of an hour ago have debited your accounts.

Please do not whine it is not becoming.

We are currently in chatroom for an audience, people who offend will be summarily beheaded!


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

By 'eck, the Halloween witches are out early this year :lol: :lol: :lol:.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

jimmyd0g said:


> By 'eck, the Halloween witches are out early this year :lol: :lol: :lol:.


Off with your head!!!!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

from the jail=


shouldn't this be in off topic, carol?

I'll let you move it :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

.
..
...
....
.....
.......
h.e.l.p. !! let me out


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

On entry we must be addressed as ma lady cos 1. we are ladies and 2. its a matter of courtesy which has been sadly lacking on this forum lately.

Whippings and beatings will be obligatory if one does not adhere to this request.

We are currently serving all things chocolate, ie. maltesers, revels, minstrels M&M's but we got a bigger bowl for them. (Those that watch daytime tv like what I does).

Lady Greenie :wink:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> from the jail=
> 
> shouldn't this be in off topic, carol?
> 
> I'll let you move it :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Excuse me oh overthrown one but as its our forum now we can put stuff where we jolly well like, so butt out Mr, you have no authority here :twisted:

Lady Cazza


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Chocs*

Oooh, do the whippings come with chocolate sauce?

Russell

I am on my way.......


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Mike Should be in Jail anyway :!: Anyone who supports Oxford is Criminally insane


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Dear Russell honey pie sweetness course they come with chocolate sauce to stop the stinging.

Get yon to the dungeon of loooooveee cos we love everyone in there even HobbyFan is welcome (extra sauce required me thinks).

Lady Greenie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Chocs*



Rapide561 said:


> Oooh, do the whippings come with chocolate sauce?
> 
> Russell
> 
> I am on my way.......


Chocolate sauce comes with everything..................................

Lady Cazza


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

See what a site revamp does 8O 8O :? :? :roll: :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Infamy! Infamy!



next line please........


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

They've all got it infamy...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Revolt*

It's a bit like when the women took over in the "Two Ronnie's"






Where do I go? Engine started, I'm on my way!

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Why did i waste 40 seconds of my life reading this.


Back to your boats you deluded trollops. :roll: 
dave p


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOHH stay with me everyone, I have a sweet shop :wink: 

Thanks for the promotion looking forward to modding ha ha.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Forgot to add..................give a policeman a foam shrimp, and he is anyones :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Phoarrr am liking that rubber gear - bring it on.

Ya think they do it in skinny minny size? 8O 

Lady Greenie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bognormike said:


> from the jail=
> 
> shouldn't this be in off topic, carol?
> 
> I'll let you move it :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


oooooo I might come in there and have my wicked way Iv tied VIV up she is at home screaming to be untied. :dmage: gre:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Why did i waste 40 seconds of my life reading this.
> 
> Back to your boats you deluded trollops. :roll:
> dave p


We have sunk your boats and have placed you in the naughty corner. Any more of it and you are gone matey!

Lady Cazza


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vid*

but Dave, look at the Vid....Carol is front row, Greenie second from left.....

You know it makes sense!

R


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

One of the other new admin/mods 'Sonesta' has a naughty room in her shop, so what with sweets and naughty rooms.............you will have to pay more subs :lol: :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

nukeadmin said:


> .
> ..
> ...
> ....
> ...


No nuke you cant get round us with that cute licking cat :wink:
You crashed MHF today and nearly lost us to the Fun side


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Oy you calling us deluded trollops ya daren't come in chat room and say it out loud dare ya - ya great pussy!

We have them all tied up in a corner whimpering like pathetic little erm ermm... whimperers!

Lady Greenie


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

You're ALL Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mad*



richardjames said:


> You're ALL Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted:


Mad but happy........ooooh the choc is delicious! Ouch, those heels Lady Carol!

R


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

richardjames said:


> You're ALL Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted:


We are mad, LOL look at your avator..............have you ever seen a mouse/rat playing a piano. Off to the tower with you :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

whimper, whimper 8O 





















:roll:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Oooh its all going on Cazza is getting her vajazzles out again - am thinking of getting some myself.

We have all the rules torn up in the corner specially naf rules like you must obey all mods and no backchat, lippyness - and if they call you names like "w****r" you must respect them for their almightyness!

The ones that go on front page and sound intimidating like - cos we don't care any more!

We are getting hoses out shortly and Mave has come in in a teeshirt oooh are you thinking what I am thinking boys? ..... steady on DABS!


Lady Greenie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

richardjames said:


> You're ALL Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted:


Talk amongst yourselves minions we are all in chatroom getting our Vajazzles done!

Lady Cazza


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:roll: Fumes from their SINKS me thinks  :twisted:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

moblee said:


> :roll: Fumes from their SINKS me thinks  :twisted:


Scuse me subject, we don't do sinks we are liberated and you are fired!!!!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its good in here only women thats girl power for you


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: Fumes from their SINKS me thinks  :twisted:
> ...


Yes the outdated notion of, 'it starts when you sink in his arms, and ends with your arms in the sink' is an outdated notion :wink:


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Right folks, I've been plucking up all my courage and I'm going to venture into the chatroom. I will probably get stuck in no man's land as I usually do, but nothing ventured.....

Viv


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry but I have this verbal image ( :?) of you (you know who you are) all sat around cackling just like Barbara Windsor (for anybody who has been watching Paul O'Grady this evening) & it just won't go away! Punishment for my earlier comment?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

See what happens when you let them vote :!:  


Duck 8O :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

dont let Hobbyfan in here he is after my body


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Anyone for a damn good beating? am warmed up now and have flexed all my muscles like.

Jimmydog? be scared very scared.

We don't cackle we not flipping witches - we gawjus maidens of beauty and then there is Carol ........... who is magnificent in all her glory tonight.

Mavis survived the hose pipe and she is all pinky and perky now!

DABS ya chicken????????????

Lady Greenie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok Russel I have seen the vid.

They use my Silicone spray to make the uniforms shiny.

£3.25 a can.

They are barking mad.
Women cannot run a sophisticated technical site like this.
The mutiny started earlier thats why I could not log on.

Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

steady on, they'll be burning their bras next!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont you believe it Mr chemicals we will get you


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> richardjames said:
> 
> 
> > You're ALL Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted:
> ...


How ruuuuuude! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Anyone for a damn good beating? am warmed up now and have flexed all my muscles like.
> 
> Jimmydog? be scared very scared.
> 
> ...


pinky and perky? :lol: :lol:

the mind boggles.....


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

What bras? 8O 


We are liberating wimmin why would we want hindrances?

It's bad enough putting up with all dross on here!

Greenie


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I was in the real forest at a real Halloween tonight not a pretend one like this lot. :roll: 
My duties involved supervising the sadistic and very lifelike Dolls House....I'll be in the News of the World on Sunday 8O :wink:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Yeah we kept you out so we could chuck all them other dudes in jail, sophisticated and technical my vajazzle, tis an absolute doddle!!!

This moderating lark easy as well, just have to show the minions (that be you sweetcheeks) who is boss and it is us!!!.

Now chuck me my lippy.....


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Lady Cazza this is Master Bazza, back down now or your for it 8O 
You've gone to far this time


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

on yer bike
baz


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Remove your bras ladies.

You will look 20 years younger as the wrinkles in your necks 

disapear. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

we will have 3 men in here to do our supper


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

bigbazza said:


> Lady Cazza this is Master Bazza, back down now or your for it 8O
> You've gone to far this time


I bet to differ Master Bazza......................................


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Remove your bras ladies.
> 
> You will look 20 years younger as the wrinkles in your necks
> 
> disapear. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Dont change your trousers for god sake


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Remove your bras ladies.
> 
> You will look 20 years younger as the wrinkles in your necks
> 
> disapear.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:      8O 8O 8O 8O

Regards

Oooops!!

Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oooh anyone wanting to earn some brownie points and polish me feet?

We are serving chip butties shortly just to make all our captee's drool. Lashings of ginger beer as well served in our bras!

Greenie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

(and I hope not too many wonder what vajazzles are  PS don't tell Mavis)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We had one mad woman running the show and look what happened to the country.

Now we have a bunch of mad harpies taking over.    

Somebody fetch the ducking stool. I am looking for volunteers for a counter attack.

I SAID I AM LOOKING FOR VOLUNTEERS!!!!!!

Bunch of wimps you male members are.......they have all cleared off

GULP :? :?


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

carolgavin said:


> bigbazza said:
> 
> 
> > Lady Cazza this is Master Bazza, back down now or your for it 8O
> ...


Thats a good start you called me Master


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

leave me alone frank your one of the ones im trying to get away from


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Well sommat had to be done you lot were all impotent, or so we heard :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

aw look fellas you have unzipped ya trousers and ya brains have fallen out again! tut tut shame on you!

Frunk - you really really should be scared!



Greenie :wink:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

747 said:


> We had one mad woman running the show and look what happened to the country.
> 
> Now we have a bunch of mad harpies taking over.
> 
> ...


Sorry I'm on mi bike as instructed


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> oooh anyone wanting to earn some brownie points and polish me feet?
> 
> We are serving chip butties shortly just to make all our captee's drool. Lashings of ginger beer as well served in our bras!
> 
> Greenie


I dunno about all that but I like your "Gimp" mask.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

:roll: Is this your own parallel universe?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

yer and stop that cat dancing


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Baz--honey--do you want to be my slave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooohh Ray do you like a bit of gimping? think you ought to come into the chat room and show us your credentials?

Mods and Puke have shurrup wailing now due to fact we had lit the fire under the boiling pot - Zeb you dirty boy its not polite to wet yourself!

We are going to be on the boil shortly who shall we simmer first?

Answers on a postcard please.

Greenie :roll:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

There's obviously a lot of boredom around here

tony


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Some friends of mine from Hereford (nudge nudge) have just delivered 100kg of chocolate (70% cocoa solids) to the chat room, I think we can safely say that the revolution has been nipped in the bud. Normal service will resume as soon as the clean up squads can be mustered.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

locovan said:


> Baz--honey--do you want to be my slave


 oh go on then, treat me nice


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

no we have taken over so off with your head tony you are to noisy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Baz--honey--do you want to be my slave
> ...


oo i will treat you dont know about nicely :dmage:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Some friends of mine from Hereford (nudge nudge) have just delivered 100kg of chocolate (70% cocoa solids) to the chat room, I think we can safely say that the revolution has been nipped in the bud. Normal service will resume as soon as the clean up squads can be mustered.


Thats what you think, we used the chocolate to boil the mods, thanks for thinking of that, they are simmering nicely now, bit of begging but we stuffed their mouths with the m&m's.

So can safely say with all due respect.. NOT.... that we are still in control!

Lady Cazza


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

When I press the report button all I get are recorded options

1 For whipping press one

2 For a good slagging off press two

3 For a personal body inspection press three

4 For a personal body inspection if you are under 40 years old a team member will speak to you very shortly.

I pressed three ages ago......typical


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

yea we have taken over the mods room


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> When I press the report button all I get are recorded options
> 
> 1 For whipping press one
> 
> ...


You have NO idea how many of our 50,000 odd members are pressing three!!!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ginger beer served in bras.

make mine a 38 DD :lol: 


I like a nice .

.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.

.

ginger beer.
Dave p


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have inspected ya credentials 747 and sadly you are going to the Pot. Now as you can be a bit of a tough old boot we are putting under extra logs. Don't be scared about the bubbles that's just all the hot air coming out from the mods underneath specially Spykal.

Now Gemmy lend us your big toe cos we want you to test how hot you can stand cos we have heard via fun fun fun that you are pretty hot stuff - but as usual we could be let down by a big pack of lies and inflated egos!

Frunk Frunk Frunk where do we start?


Lady Greenie 8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im doing No 4
4 For a personal body inspection if you are under 40 years old a team member will speak to you very shortly.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

With all this frivolity I have nearly had an 

organism :lol: 

Have to go and take me pills and have a lie down now.


Cheers all dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Lady P get him and whip him


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Oooopsies there has been a slight incident in the boiling pot, due to escape of gas from gasbag,, I mean gaspode!!
Consequently the choccie has runneth over, please do not be alarmed we need some helpful members to lick it up and in the absence of any of them Frunk, DTP, 747 and Gemmy will do


Lady Cazza


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

OOOO we have had a security alert !!!!!!!!!!!!


we thought we had papparatzzziii in but turns out it was Artona snappy away so off we lobbed his ..... equipment and in the pot he going.

Didn't realise he was ginger under all that hair - very bizarre!

So anyone thinking of selling this story to any other sites be warned we don't take hostages - ok yes we do but they don't survive unless they become our slaves. Gasbag sorry Gaspode carry on with the back rubs - we liking that bitty.

So over to Cazza for a summing up of tonights proceedings shortly.



Greenie (Lady)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have heard enough.

I`m off to the Airport to get the first flight out, anywhere will do. :? :? 


TAXXIIIII 8O 8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

OK fly away you can escape get out quick


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Warning Mad women Alert :!: I'm hiding behind the couch 







Till they've gone.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You wart-ridden old harpies don`t frighten me. :twisted: 

This is my last post on here, this forum will self-destruct in 15 minutes

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

hmmmm you wooze


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Well we are going to call it a fairly good night campers!

So big thanks to all the contributors and the part-takers.

Special thanks to Locovan (Mave the Rave) an outstanding performer in the chest department.

Biggest thanks to Carolgavin (Cazza) the Queen of the Chatroom and all who sail with her!

And me!

Tomorrow evening we are planning a more sedate soiree and will be inviting all the jonny foreigners - just to bring out all the racists in you. Fancy dress is optional we know DABS likes his leiderhosen.

Frunk likes the heidi (plaits) look and Motorhomersimpson - oh well we shall leave that to your imagination.

If anyone was offended we just don't care and for those that care we don't!

We are closing this thread now as we have the capability to do that as we are now the MODS and ROCKERS of the forum.

Mwah all ......and yes Nuke you can now come out of the closet 8O 

I would like to give a special thanks to my mother just cos I can.

Lady Greenie


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Erm..... If there is not a big bang after 15 minutes, could you please press the big red button on Admin`s desk.

Thanks.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all normal service will be resumed...............NEVER!!!!!


----------

